# قائمة بأسماء أغنياء العالم



## Maya (11 مارس 2006)

*قائمة بأسماء أغنياء العالم*

*أفادت مجلة فوربس يوم الخميس أن العالم يعج حالياً بعدد قياسي لذوي الثراء الفاحش إذ بلغ عددهم 793 مليارديراً ،  مرتفعاً 15 في المئة عن العام الماضي مع ارتفاع عددهم في الهند وروسيا والبرازيل والشرق الأوسط وكذلك زيادة عدد النساء في القائمة.

ومع ارتفاع أسعار الأسهم والبترول والسلع الأولية تضخم صافي ثروات أغنى أغنياء العالم إلى 2.6 تريليون دولار مع انضمام 114 شخصاً إلى النادي الخاص بينهم عشر نساء ليرتفع إجمالي عددهن إلى 78 امرأة.

واحتفظ ( بيل جيتس )  الشريك المؤسس لشركة مايكروسوفت العملاقة لصناعة برمجيات الكومبيوتر بمكانه على رأس القائمة للسنة الثانية عشرة على التوالي بثروة قدرت بنحو 50 مليار دولار وتلاه في المركز الثاني المستثمر الأسطوري وارين بوفيه بثروة قدرت بنحو 42 مليار دولار.

وصعد رجل الصناعة المكسيكي كارلوس سليم إلى المركز الثالث بثروة قدرت بنحو 30 مليار دولار يليه في المركز الرابع السويدي انجفار كامبراد مؤسس شركة اكيا بثروة قدرت بنحو 28 مليار دولار.

وانضم إلى قائمة العشرة الأكثر ثراء في العالم قطب السلع الفاخرة الفرنسي برنار أرنول الذي احتل المركز السابع وقطب النشر الكندي كينيث طومسون وعائلته ولي كا شينج رئيس شركة هوتشيسون و أمبوا في هونج كونج.

 القائمة الكاملة لأغنياء العالم موجودة على الرابط :

http://www.forbes.com/lists/2006/10/Rank_1.html

واستندت الحسابات على أسعار الأصول وأسعار الصرف في 13 من فبراير شباط الماضي.

وتساءل ستيف فوربس الرئيس التنفيذي ورئيس تحرير مجلة فوربس : لماذا تتنامى هذه القائمة؟
 ثم أجاب على نفسه بقوله إن الاقتصاد العالمي نما في العامين الماضيين بمعدلات لم يشهدها منذ الحرب العالمية الثانية بفضل انتعاش السلع الأولية وتضاؤل أثر التضخم.

وهذه القائمة مصدر لتكهنات هائلة وانتقادات كل عام مع سخرية بعض الذين تتضمنهم من تقديرات صافي ثرواتهم سواء بالخفض أو التضخيم.

وأقرت لويزا كرول المحرر المشارك لفوربس بصعوبة المهمة مع رفض كثير من المليارديرات التعاون إلا أنها  دافعت عن المعلومات التي جمعها 30 صحفياً في سبع دول باعتبارها منقطعة النظير.

و أضافت الهند عشرة أثرياء جدد إلى القائمة لترفع إجمالي المليارديرات الهنود الذين تشملهم إلى 23 تتركز أعمال ثلاثة فقط منهم في مجال برامج الكمبيوتر أو التكنولوجيا. ويقدر صافي ثروة هؤلاء الأثرياء الهنود مجتمعين بنحو 99 مليار دولار متجاوزة إجمال صافي ثروة 27 مليارديراً  يابانياً تضمهم القائمة وقدرها 67 مليار دولار.

كما أضافت روسيا سبعة أسماء جديدة الى القائمة لترفع عدد أثريائها المسجلين بها إلى 33 مليارديراً قدرت ثروتهم مجتمعة بنحو 172 مليار دولار صعودا من 91 مليار دولار العام الماضي.

وتضاعف عدد المليارديرات في البرازيل الذين تضمهم قائمة فوربس إلى 16.

أما في الشرق الأوسط وأفريقيا وتركيا فقد ارتفع عدد الأثرياء ثراء فاحشاً إلى 56 مليارديرا من 29 فقط العام الماضي بثروة قدرت مجتمعة بنحو 167 مليار دولار من 103 مليارات دولار العام الماضي.

وأضافت تركيا ثمانية أسماء جديدة الى القائمة ليرتفع عدد الأتراك بها إلى 21 مليارديراً.

وتركز معظم الثروة بالمنطقة في المملكة العربية السعودية حيث ضمت القائمة 11 مليارديرا سعودياً بثروة قدرت مجتمعة بنحو 68 مليار دولار مقارنة مع 42 مليار دولار لسبعة مليارديرات العام الماضي.

وقدمت منطقة الشرق الأوسط أيضا إلى قائمة فوربس أصغر  مليارديرة عموماً وهي هند الحريري  (22 عاماً) وتقدر ثروتها بـ 1.4 مليار دولار عادت إليها  من ثروة أبيها رئيس الوزراء اللبناني الراحل رفيق الحريري .*




*Hind Hariri​*
*====================​*


----------



## Michael (11 مارس 2006)

عجيبة قوى








سبحان الله






معقولة دى









امال اسمى مش موجود فى القايمة دى لية

شكرا مايا على المعلومات الى تقهر دى

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (11 مارس 2006)

*ملاحظة بسيطة, بيل جيتس, مؤسس شركة مايكروسوفت هو مسيحي مؤمن, فلا نتعجب من استخدام الرب له في هذا المنصب الكبير في عالم البرمجيات...*

*شكرا يا مايا من اجل الموضوع,,,*


----------



## Michael (11 مارس 2006)

صدقنى وغيرة كثير جداجدا يا روك

شكرا ا روك على المعلومة


----------



## jvn (12 مارس 2006)

*قائمة بأسماء أغنياء العالم*

*حد خد باله ان انسى ساويرس رقم 129 على العالم 
صاحب شركات اوراسكوم
شكرا ليكى يا مايا*​


----------



## Maya (14 مارس 2006)

*صورة تضم بعض أغنياء العالم ويبدو فيها من اليسار بيل غيتس ووارين بافيت وبول الن ولاكشمي ميتال و الأمير الوليد بن طلال وانغفار كامبراد .*


----------



## blackguitar (14 مارس 2006)

*ميرسى اوى اوى اوى على الموضوع ده يا مايا وعلى فكرة نجيب ساويروس برضه مسيحى مؤمن عشان كده برده ربنا واقف معاه*


----------



## Maya (15 مارس 2006)

*اكثر الأغنياء إسرافاً*

*أشارت مجلة فوربس إلى أن رجل الأعمال الهندي الأصل البريطاني الجنسية لاكشمي ميتال، وهو من أبرز المستثمرين في صناعة الفولاذ، احتل المرتبة الخامسة في قائمة أغنياء العالم بثروة تبلغ 23.5 مليار دولار. وقد كتبت عنه المجلة في مقارنتها بين أصحاب المليارات وكيف يتصرفون بها، فقالت إنه من أكثر الأثرياء إسرافاً للمال. 

وأشارت إلى أن حفل زواج ابنته فانيشا في عام 2004 كلفه أكثر من 60 مليون دولار من بينها تكاليف قصر فرساي حيث تم عقد القران، وتذاكر طيران لألف ضيف حضروا المراسم التي استمرت خمسة أيام.*


----------



## Maya (15 مارس 2006)

*بالفعل كما ذكر الاخ جوزيف والأخ blackguitar فقد ورد في قائمة فوربس لأغنى أغنياء العالم اسماء كل من ( انسي سويرس ) بثروة تقدر بخمسة مليارات تقريباً و( نجيب سويرس ) وتبلغ ثروته 2.5 مليار دولار تقريباً. *


----------



## فيوليتا (15 مارس 2006)

لك هلق الواحد إلى بيقرا هلموضوع والله بتتكدر عيشتوا يعني شو هالأرقام الخيالية؟؟؟ بصراحة أناتعقدت وخايفى أعطيهم عين هههههههههههه


----------



## فيوليتا (15 مارس 2006)

لك هلق الواحد إلى بيقرا هلموضوع والله بتتكدر عيشتوا يعني شو هالأرقام الخيالية؟؟؟ بصراحة أناتعقدت وخايفى أعطيهم عين هههههههههههه


----------



## Maya (15 مارس 2006)

*بالفعل أخي My Rock  فانا اسمع كثيراً عن أعمال الخير التي يقوم بها بيل جيتس وهو يؤدي عشوره بانتظام من خلال تبرعه بملايين الدولارات للفقراء ويقود مجموعة من المبادرات الانسانية هنا وهناك  وإذا تذكر فقد تم إختياره هو وزوجته كشخصية للعام 2005 وفقاً لمجلة التايم الامركية لما قام به من أعمال الخير وجهود لخدمة الانسانية ....*


----------



## ارووجة (13 أكتوبر 2006)

مرسي على الموضوع


----------



## free_adam (14 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا مايا علي الموضوع .... و بنا يجعلنا من بركاتك يا عم بيل:yahoo: *


----------

